# How do you park your car - reversed or front in?



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

When you park your car, do you reverse it in the space or do you go in head first?

Personally, I always reverse my car into a space as it makes leaving the space later a lot easier & is safer (not that I'm incapable of reversing! :lol: )


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

I always reverse in - unless I'm coming back with a trolley of shopping or stuff for the boot!


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

I noticed today that I'm the only one in my street that reverses into the driveway - not that important as it's a cul-de-sac and not a main road - bit I always like to adhere to rule 201 of the Highway Code ;-p


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

Usually reverse in as it's easier to get out, especially having such a big car now


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Depends. 

I'll drive into a space if there's not a space to the left (such as a wall or bushes) and go as far over to the left as possible so as to give as much space as possible to my right so there's less chance of someone opening their door on mine.

Reverse in for the same reason with a wall etc on the right.

Miles away from everyone else if possible observing the above.

I drive into my double garage as I use the left one so I can actually get out. O/H reverses into the right so she can too.


----------



## Barney Boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Reverse in :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I like to mix it up a bit gut generally on the drive for our house i've just sold i always just drove straight in


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Reverse in with appropriate usage of wing and rear view mirrors.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I've never reversed into a bay since passing my test apart from at a couple of car shows lol


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Depends on where I'm parking and what I've got to put in the boot


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

mixture of both


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

both really, if the boot is full of eg fishing gear or shopping then reverse in, closer to the door and your boot full of stuff is not on show to the whole street.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Years back, when I reversed into a space at work, a bloke I used to work with said I must be a drinker. He told me that in the good old days it was customary to reverse into a space when you arrived at the pub so it was easier to get out later when you were pished. 

I always reverse in to spaces, unless shopping and need access to the boot.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

All cars at work have to be reversed into spaces so i always reverse my car into a space!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very rarely reverse in.


----------



## C-220 (Feb 28, 2014)

Yep...reverse park every time :thumb:

Can't believe all the clowns that live on a busy road and drive in, only to try and reverse out in front of passing cars. :wall:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

A mixture of both, I am too damn good at parking


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Any way round.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Normally reverse unless access is needed to the boot. The car is easier to move around when reversing.

My Mrs always used to drive in until she got her first big car, an 02 plate Mondeo many moons ago, I explained how the car was easier to move around while in reverse and now she reverse parks everywhere.


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Reverse 9/10 times.


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

Generally those with foresight and a modicum of forward planning will reverse park as it is safer and more professional .

Those who forward park usually lack forward planning and usually the other skills that define the good driver from the bad .


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Reverse parking rule in my work place and front parking on my drive.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Always reverse in it was compulsory in the military and also on any of the firms I visit as it's put down to H&S as it prevents accidents


----------



## Captain Fizz (Apr 24, 2014)

Reverse in - Makes getting out safer and also easier to make car parallel with the lines in the space, wheels straight etc ^.^


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

blackS2000 said:


> Generally those with foresight and a modicum of forward planning will reverse park as it is safer and more professional .
> 
> Those who forward park usually lack forward planning and usually the other skills that define the good driver from the bad .


I forward park so i must be a bad driver :thumb:


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Reverse in, except in Supermarket car parks, for reason not to have to drag the trolley between cars to load the boot. 

Doing it for health and safety on most places I visit, and even my wife reverses into the drive now, and realises it so much easier in the morning with driving out on a busy bus route :thumb: (1 bus per hour:lol


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Kiashuma said:


> I forward park so i must be a bad driver :thumb:


Yes you are. 

Think of it like this, you don't reverse out of a T-junction!


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

About 6 years ago my old boss said to me you should always back into a parking space as if you ever need a jump start it would be easier. and from that day to this i have always thought about it and backed into spaces


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

*not me!!!*


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Reverse


----------



## stu... (Apr 1, 2014)

Like others if I need access to the boot ill drive in otherwise ill reverse, its mostly common sense.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

ardandy said:


> Yes you are.
> 
> Think of it like this, you don't reverse out of a T-junction!


How do you know i don't :lol::lol:


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Generally I've found women tend to drive into spaces whereas men reverse in. Anyone else noticed that?


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

ardandy said:


> Yes you are.
> 
> Think of it like this, you don't reverse out of a T-junction!


Cant say i have seen many people doing speeds of a main road in a car park. 
It's perrsonal preference, dont forget u have reversing lights these are to warn other road users of your intentions going forward doesnt give pre warning to others and if your a rubbish driver and dont spot them then nothing to warn of intentions. Certain situations driving in safer sometimes reversing in will be. Its all personal preference and common sense. To say someone parking forward is a bad driver is a very narrow minded view


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

BJM said:


> I always reverse in - unless I'm coming back with a trolley of shopping or stuff for the boot!


+1 SNAP :thumb:


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

Full speed, handbrake and swing it in, clouds of smoke... usually does the trick for me


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Go in forward and reverse out = easier and quicker. I’ve never understood why people reverse into car park spaces (not talking parallel parking, obviously, that’s the only way in). There’s a few different types of parking space, being discussed in this thread, and a few have valid reasons, but I’m talking about the Tescos / train station, type parking. It’s more difficult to reverse into a confined space (parking) than reverse into a more open space (departing). You’re in a Tesco style car park, looking for a vacant space, and your progress is halted by some plonka taking 1/2/3 attempts to reverse into a space, holding up me and others in the process. WHY? Plus if you’re carrying shopping that needs to go in the boot, you have to carry it that much further, risking scraping it along the side of the cars you’re parked next to. WHY?


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

As above, drive in and park in the same direction of travel, especially supermarkets, etc., where stuff has to go in the back.
At home, got to reverse my car in, as otherwise you can't get it out because of the curved, uphill drive and large concrete column! Wife gets the bigger, easier garage, so straight in! (the car in the garage that is!!)


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

always reverse in, using the tow bar as an indication of when to stop, when it hits the vehicle behind I roll forward about a foot. 

:lol::lol: :lol::lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Car Key said:


> Go in forward and reverse out = easier and quicker. I've never understood why people reverse into car park spaces (not talking parallel parking, obviously, that's the only way in). There's a few different types of parking space, being discussed in this thread, and a few have valid reasons, but I'm talking about the Tescos / train station, type parking. It's more difficult to reverse into a confined space (parking) than reverse into a more open space (departing). You're in a Tesco style car park, looking for a vacant space, and your progress is halted by some plonka taking 1/2/3 attempts to reverse into a space, holding up me and others in the process. WHY? Plus if you're carrying shopping that needs to go in the boot, you have to carry it that much further, risking scraping it along the side of the cars you're parked next to. WHY?


Rubbish, you then get the same numpty holding everyone up trying to reverse out the same space and taking several attempts, and this is from people with a car the size of a shopping trolley.

I reverse in every single time, and it's much quicker than faffing around going in front end first, it's also hell lot safer pulling out too.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I've got a fairly big drive and a garage so i just go forward, which is handy because my missus parks her motor at any old angle not that it it matters. Out and about i just park to suit. Common sense isn't it?


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

Car Key said:


> Go in forward and reverse out = easier and quicker.


Complete and utter rubbish .

Driving in forward is lazy as well as more difficult and the tighter the space the easier reversing in becomes because a car is far more maneuverable in reverse !

I get the "load the boot with stuff" as long as you realize the potential for accidents is increased due to -getting in , starting car ,putting on seat belt . In this time the local primary school could have set up a picnic next to your back bumper !!!!

Its also seen as being far easier to hog the middle lane on dual carriageways and motorways rather than drive properly !

Cut corners when turning right ?

Or what about 40 mph in a 30 as well as NSL ? Its easier and takes less effort .


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Usually always park reverse in.

People who can't drive always drive straight in forwards all the time.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Always reverse in. Very very rare that I drive in forwards.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Reverse of course, usually in between 2 cars that are forward facing so their doors can only hit my mirrors and not my door panels! :thumb:


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Reverse in & if possible, I'll only go in an end space if one is available


----------



## redrob (Oct 8, 2011)

Always reversed in, and now with parallel and perpendicular parking I let the car do it for me.


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

I always drive in.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm a reverser, due to the 'easier to manoeuvre' principle.

HOWEVER! Parking it in to the car port is better driving in, as I have to get out on the Driver's side, which leads OUT in to the 2nd space where Dad used to park. Plus, it doesn't cause a problem when reversing out of the carport as it's a 'private' (aka council) lane I have to reverse out on to, before driving forwards to exit on to the road.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Reverse mainly. Just a force of habit.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Always reverse in... firstly for the better manoeuvrability, and secondly habit - when I used to drive old scrappers it was easier to push start them :lol:


----------



## goRt (Aug 26, 2013)

Always reverse in, use the mirrors, etc. Way easier / SAFER to drive out.
Oh, they teach this to new drivers and have it in the test for a reason!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Mostly forward and reverse out with the iq and forward in and then turn in the yard and out forward with the pug partner.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

I normally drive into parking spaces, most often drive through one to end up 'reversed' into the space in front of it (if that makes sense).

Normally always reverse in the drive unless it is silly o'clock in the morning.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Always reverse in. 

Saves nose diving an alloy into the kerb.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Reverse :thumb: However Sometimes I do practice ballet parking.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Always reverse in, firstly through necessity, now I just prefer it as I find it quicker and easier to exit the drive. In my first house a steep sloping drive dropped below road eye line height which made it terrifying to reverse out of!


----------

